# indicar descuento



## Lalitainthesky

hola! es correcto si expreso ""wenn du eine flasche im weinkeller kaufst erhältst du einen rabatt mit ihrer kreditkarte"? si alguien puede ayudarme, lo agradezco!


----------



## Tonerl

Lalitainthesky said:


> _*Wenn du eine Flasche im Weinkeller kaufst, erhältst du einen Rabatt mit ihrer Kreditkarte"? *_



Sería recomendable que pusieras el contexto en español.
*Si no, podemos estar largo rato especulando y no llegar a nada*; porque no he entendido más que la mitad de la frase susodicha en alemán.

Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Wenn Du im Weinkeller eine Flasche Wein kaufst, erhältst Du bei Zahlung mit Deiner Kreditkarte einen Rabatt.

Wenn Sie im Weinkeller eine Flasche Wein kaufen, erhalten Sie bei Zahlung mit Ihrer Kreditkarte einen Rabatt.

En ambas frases sería lógico añadir al final in Höhe von x %.


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> En ambas frases sería lógico añadir al final in Höhe von x %.



Wow ! Jetzt, da ich die Muße habe mir deine beiden Sätze in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte zu führen, fällt mir auf, dass ich wohl vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht gesehen habe, etwas was mir zu denken gibt, *wo doch wirklich alles logisch erscheint !*


----------



## bwprius

Wow! Jetzt, da ich die Muße habe*,* mir deine beiden Sätze in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte zu führen, fällt mir auf, dass ich wohl vor lauter Bäume*n* den Wald nicht gesehen habe, etwas*,* was mir zu denken gibt, wo doch wirklich alles logisch erscheint!


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> dass ich wohl vor lauter* Bäumen *den Wald nicht gesehen habe



Auch logisch !


----------

